# Routing



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Question: What is the average amount of loft flying until young birds start routing?

Background: My birds are five months old. They have been loft flying for about 2 1/2 months. They trap perfectly. They fly every morning and twice a day on Saturday and Sunday. They have only been out of sight of the loft once or twice and very briefly. The usually take off one or two at a time, group and immediately begin to circle the house for landing. They land on my roof and trap right away. I try to keep them in the air with flags but they are usually determined to get back in the loft. Since it started getting dark so early they are only fed in the morning. Up until about two weeks ago they ate twice a day. I tried to fly four birds from 1/2 mile away recently to encourage them to route. One came back immediately, one the next day and the other two joined a local flock of ferals. 

Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

garacari said:


> Question: What is the average amount of loft flying until young birds start routing?
> 
> Background: My birds are five months old. They have been loft flying for about 2 1/2 months. They trap perfectly. They fly every morning and twice a day on Saturday and Sunday. They have only been out of sight of the loft once or twice and very briefly. The usually take off one or two at a time, group and immediately begin to circle the house for landing. They land on my roof and trap right away. I try to keep them in the air with flags but they are usually determined to get back in the loft. Since it started getting dark so early they are only fed in the morning. Up until about two weeks ago they ate twice a day. I tried to fly four birds from 1/2 mile away recently to encourage them to route. One came back immediately, one the next day and the other two joined a local flock of ferals.
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated!


sometime they do that ...they prefer to be in a flock, they should be back when they are supper hungry lol....unless they learn how to find food on it's own....but most likely not


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I have birds like that. They are usually hungry to fly so they wont leave airspace. The bird that came back right away is your better bird. It may have a better navigation. Feed your birds 1.25 to 1.5 ounce per bird per day to see any changes.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

RodSD said:


> Feed your birds 1.25 to 1.5 ounce per bird per day to see any changes.


I need to make some adjustments since they are now eating only once a day. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

getting your birds to route?

what is routing anyways?

i have some young birds that route the third or fourth time they are out, they dont go too far but out of sight for 30-40 mins,
i think it helps to fly them as young as possible.
my young birds love to fly. just wont land.
but my old birds the opposite.  

feed them as much as they can eat for a minute or so.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

o yea, and if your closely observe where they fly, 
they always tend to head the same way every time your let them loose.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

It seems that the feeding is what's causing them to trap. They might not be getting enough to eat to sustain until the next feeding. Try upping the amount of feed to whatever they can eat in 10 mins. and see if that takes care of the problem of trapping right away.

Yb's should start to route as early as 3 months. That's the average age at my loft. Don't let them out with OB's don't like to fly because they just want to go back into the loft to make babies like fresno mentioned.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

All good advice. All these birds are young birds, about 5 months old and they've been loft flying for a few months. Only once or twice have they been out of view. Generally, I let them loose, they fly around the house in about a 1/4 mile circle and try to re-land on the roof. I will flag them up again - same thing. 

Very odd!


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

if they are five months i think you should start tossing them if they dont want to fly,
take it easy on them thought.
i'd start at a mile or so.


----------

